# Round about gator guide price for Seminole



## sghoghunter (Sep 20, 2017)

My buddy that was going to guide me on Seminole has had something to come up the last minute and just curious what a guide charges for Seminole


----------



## donald-f (Sep 21, 2017)

PM Redneck1, he knows that area well and has a great success rate.


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 21, 2017)

IMO  There are only 2 Redneck1  and FREEDOM22.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 21, 2017)

Thanks guys but I'm just curious what a guide charges


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 21, 2017)

sghoghunter said:


> Thanks guys but I'm just curious what a guide charges



Since you now have information about some guides might be best to contact them and ask their cost.  I have been with redneck1 and know what I paid but will not quote a price for him.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Sep 21, 2017)

The old quote "You get what you pay for" applies here as far as I'm concerned....If you want to kill a gator then contact Redneck1...if you want to ride around and sight see then contact a "cheap" guy.

Just my $.02


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 21, 2017)

groundhawg said:


> Since you now have information about some guides might be best to contact them and ask their cost.  I have been with both (RN1 & F) and know what I paid but will not quote a price for them.



That's why I asked for a round about price. I don't want you to tell me how much it cost you but would like to know if it's $100,$200 or $500. We had a guy lined up but had a family emergency and can go when I can.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Sep 21, 2017)

why not send a pm and get a price?


----------



## BeerThirty (Sep 21, 2017)

why not just rub some Google on it?  "Georgia Alligator Guide".  Click the various links and I'm sure you will see ballpark prices...


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 21, 2017)

BeerThirty said:


> why not just rub some Google on it?  "Georgia Alligator Guide".  Click the various links and I'm sure you will see ballpark prices...



Thanks beerthirty. I've googled a lot but never seen his site. Looks like me and my brother will be trying a "diy" gator hunt


----------



## BeerThirty (Sep 22, 2017)

sghoghunter said:


> Thanks beerthirty. I've googled a lot but never seen his site. Looks like me and my brother will be trying a "diy" gator hunt



My point was that if you did a search, you would probably find several guides for Seminole and could then ballpark your prices.  I must have missed that you were looking for a specific guide.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 24, 2017)

FREEDOM22 said:


> I sent him a PM with a price, but thanks for a great year as we wind down another one!



Sent who a price,me?  If so you must have sent it to someone else


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 24, 2017)

Me and my brother decided to do our own "diy" hunt yesterday and spotted quite a few small gators but didn't see and big ones. We came up on one and decided to try him and after disappearing a couple times I throwed and snagged him. He measured out 9ft and don't think it was to bad for a couple rookies that's never tried it before


----------



## antharper (Sep 24, 2017)

Heck yeah , congrats!!! Much more rewarding than paying Someone to do it for u anyway , I've done it a couple times on my on also and was successful ! I was also curious what they charge also but never asked , congrats again , and happy eating !


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 24, 2017)

antharper said:


> Heck yeah , congrats!!! Much more rewarding than paying Someone to do it for u anyway , I've done it a couple times on my on also and was successful ! I was also curious what they charge also but never asked , congrats again , and happy eating !



Yes sir it is.


----------



## ucfireman (Sep 25, 2017)

sghoghunter said:


> Me and my brother decided to do our own "diy" hunt yesterday and spotted quite a few small gators but didn't see and big ones. We came up on one and decided to try him and after disappearing a couple times I throwed and snagged him. He measured out 9ft and don't think it was to bad for a couple rookies that's never tried it before


Great job. I have been saving points for when I decide to go. I will probably do the DIY thing also. (I'm thrifty with my money LOL)


----------



## donald-f (Sep 25, 2017)

To all of the DIY'ers. If you have not been on a gator hunt before you need to really think about the DIY. This is a very dangerous hunt if you do not know what you are doing. Not only the risk of catching a gator but there are hidden dangers in the water everywhere. they are cypress knees at and just below water level that can sink a boat in seconds and you are left in gator infested water. They are hard to see at night when your main goal is spotting a gator.
Is your life or a friend or loved one worth more than the fee of a experienced guide that has a safe and great success rate of getting you a trophy gator.
Good luck and  safe hunting.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2017)

donald-f said:


> To all of the DIY'ers. If you have not been on a gator hunt before you need to really think about the DIY. This is a very dangerous hunt if you do not know what you are doing. Not only the risk of catching a gator but there are hidden dangers in the water everywhere. they are cypress knees at and just below water level that can sink a boat in seconds and you are left in gator infested water. They are hard to see at night when your main goal is spotting a gator.
> Is your life or a friend or loved one worth more than the fee of a experienced guide that has a safe and great success rate of getting you a trophy gator.
> Good luck and  safe hunting.





Those same cypress knees, logs, stumps, and every other hazard are the same ones that people fish around every day of the year. Hunting, fishing, or anything you`re doing in a boat, you always think safety first, so quit your fear mongering. 

If folks want to do it themselves, they have the right to go for it without folks like you trying to bog them down like you have done for years. If a hunter wants a guide, by all means they should hire one, but if they don`t, leave them alone.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 25, 2017)

donald-f said:


> To all of the DIY'ers. If you have not been on a gator hunt before you need to really think about the DIY. This is a very dangerous hunt if you do not know what you are doing. Not only the risk of catching a gator but there are hidden dangers in the water everywhere. they are cypress knees at and just below water level that can sink a boat in seconds and you are left in gator infested water. They are hard to see at night when your main goal is spotting a gator.
> Is your life or a friend or loved one worth more than the fee of a experienced guide that has a safe and great success rate of getting you a trophy gator.
> Good luck and  safe hunting.


This was my first experience with anything to do with a gator but sure wasn't my first in the water. We aren't some ole black top living city boys that depend on someone to do everything for us. To me this 9ft gator that we got by ourselves means more than a 13ft with a guide. When my next chance to get a tag I'll be looking for a trophy gator and most likely we will do it ourselves


----------



## Burton (Sep 26, 2017)

Good job.  Stinks that no one answered your question even though plenty of them knew the answer.  Glad you went out and got one on your own.  I think the hunt is more enjoyable when you put the time in and do it all yourself.  We just took our 6th gator in 5 years.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 26, 2017)

It seemed like it was a big secret or something. I only wanted a round about price not any exact amount.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 26, 2017)

donald-f said:


> To all of the DIY'ers. If you have not been on a gator hunt before you need to really think about the DIY. This is a very dangerous hunt if you do not know what you are doing. Not only the risk of catching a gator but there are hidden dangers in the water everywhere. they are cypress knees at and just below water level that can sink a boat in seconds and you are left in gator infested water. They are hard to see at night when your main goal is spotting a gator.
> Is your life or a friend or loved one worth more than the fee of a experienced guide that has a safe and great success rate of getting you a trophy gator.
> Good luck and  safe hunting.



Seems odd to me that you have plenty of time to try to SCARE up some business but not enough time to send a PM the OP.


----------



## groundhawg (Sep 26, 2017)

JustUs4All said:


> Seems odd to me that you have plenty of time to try to SCARE up some business but not enough time to send a PM the OP.



How would you/we know if there was a PM sent?  Since it would have been a PM.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 26, 2017)

Because I can tell you for a fact there was not a pm from no one except a guy on here that was telling me that if he hadn't already made plans with his mother he would go with us and wouldn't charge a dime since he loved hunting so much. There was also talk about someone saying that they pm'd me about a price but when I quoted them and told them they didn't their post got deleted fast.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 26, 2017)

groundhawg said:


> How would you/we know if there was a PM sent?  Since it would have been a PM.





You`re another one that has interfered in threads with people trying to do their own hunts. 

I`m telling ya`ll now, that any more of it and it will be dealt with permanently.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 26, 2017)

Congrats on the DIY trophy sghoghunter!


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 26, 2017)

Danny Leigh said:


> Congrats on the DIY trophy sghoghunter!


Thanks Danny


----------



## bedge7767 (Sep 26, 2017)

I sent him a pm and told him what one guide charges.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 27, 2017)

groundhawg said:


> How would you/we know if there was a PM sent?  Since it would have been a PM.



I know the probabilities are in favor of the OP having made truthful posts based upon the evidence available in this thread.  The statement that appeared to have been false was not defended.  It was abandoned and deleted by the poster.  The statements made by the OP were defended with vigor.  

I spent a career differentiating between statements that were truthful and those that were not.  Here the evidence favors the OP.  Eye rolling emoticons do nothing to strengthen one's position.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 27, 2017)

bedge7767 said:


> I sent him a pm and told him what one guide charges.



Yes sir you did and I appreciate it very much


----------



## Possum (Sep 27, 2017)

Congrats on the gator! I don't know what a guide charges but in my opinion if you can do it yourself, even if unsuccessful, you'll feel better about it. Unless you are the type person that HAS to kill something to feel good about a hunt. In which case a guide would probably increase your odds. Gator hunting is not risking your life anymore than climbing in a deer stand or hunting on a crowded WMA and having a guide doesn't mean accidents can't happen anyways. I'm sure Chris Blackman and the other guides are great people but I am the type of hunter who would prefer a 6ft diy gator over a 12' gator I had to pay someone to help me get. I'm same way when it comes to deer, a 120" 8 pointer off my land or public land would mean more than a 175" on a guided hunt. Which I did once and would never do again.


----------



## sghoghunter (Sep 28, 2017)

Possum said:


> Congrats on the gator! I don't know what a guide charges but in my opinion if you can do it yourself, even if unsuccessful, you'll feel better about it. Unless you are the type person that HAS to kill something to feel good about a hunt. In which case a guide would probably increase your odds. Gator hunting is not risking your life anymore than climbing in a deer stand or hunting on a crowded WMA and having a guide doesn't mean accidents can't happen anyways. I'm sure Chris Blackman and the other guides are great people but I am the type of hunter who would prefer a 6ft diy gator over a 12' gator I had to pay someone to help me get. I'm same way when it comes to deer, a 120" 8 pointer off my land or public land would mean more than a 175" on a guided hunt. Which I did once and would never do again.



Thank you sir.


----------



## Dep6 (Oct 4, 2017)

Nice Gator, congratulations!!


----------

